# Wife tells me "I wish you Die"



## Gooch78

Im having such a terrible relationship with my wife, she blames me for all misfortunes. She just called me and said "I wish you were dead so I can Breathe"
I have 2 Beautiful happy kids and I see our seperation destroying the kids lifes. I dont want to be selfish but I think her and I should probably seperate.. Im worried that by separation, we actually will grow even more and more further apart to no return.


----------



## PBear

Separating without a plan to fix the relationship is just one step closer to divorce. But based on her comments, she may very well be past that point. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily

I'm not real sure why you would even want to try and fix it. She blames you FOR ALL her misfortunes, and tells you that she wishes you would die, I'm sorry thats not something I could live with. I know you feel separation may not be a good thing, but sometimes things like this can actually be a blessing in disguise. I'm sure you don't see it like that now, but maybe in time. As far as your kids go, sometimes its better if mom and dad separate and have a chance at finding some peace and happiness apart,than remaining together in a unhappy home.


----------



## Gooch78

Thats exactly the problem.. the Kids.. I know they will have a tougher time I think if we separate.. we are extremely unhappy at the momement and Im wondering if there is a way to fix it.. I feel its going to be like this for the rest of my life... Its like sacrafise my unhappiness for my kids or just leave and try to live my life..


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Gooch. Please take my sarcasm with a grain of salt, but I can't come up with an easy way to say this.

Do you really think your kids are going to suffer less growing up in a household where one parent wishes death upon the other? I have 2 kids from a previous marriage, and yes I see some issues with them that stem from the issue of having your parents divorce. BUT I could only imagine the issues they'd have had I stayed with their mom. It would've been much worse.


----------



## indiecat

Have your done marriage counseling?? If she won't go with you, go alone. You really need a 3rd party to advise you and help you with this very painful situation. 
I hope you told you wife to NEVER speak like this to you again! It is incredibly hurtful and how does she feel she can talk to you or anyone this way?. Tell her that she needs to show you basic respect. Like she would anyone else. You aren't her punching bag.

As for separation, only do it after you attend a few sessions of MC.


----------



## joe_89

My wife is a worthless filipina, and I also hear "please hurry up and die, I wish you die" from her for years now. She dont do anything with her life and also blames me for everything in her life that she has any problem with. I am also only in it for the kids at this point but I am seriously going to have to cut her loose because her insanity also leaks out on the kids, she has now started telling her children "your going to get a new mommy, I am going to get you a new mommy because I am tored of being your mommy". What a nut case worthless woman she is.


----------

